# Best release method ?



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Which do you prefer and why? 
two under?
regular split? 
1 over 1 under? 

do you do anything practice sessiosn in the Off season to improve your release?


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Release Method*

I prefer one over and two under. I have tried to go to one over one under and just did not like the feel of my anchor. I've shot the same way since I was 12 so it might just be that I don't like change. My dad on the other hand does shoot one over and one under and it works great for him


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Motomo said:


> I prefer one over and two under. I have tried to go to one over one under and just did not like the feel of my anchor. I've shot the same way since I was 12 so it might just be that I don't like change. My dad on the other hand does shoot one over and one under and it works great for him


i am using 1 over 1 under. think I am going to go to 2 under for a while and see how I do. its hard to find a good finger bow with a 31 draw so i get some finger pinch with my C2.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*two under*

I shoot with two under but I draw with one over two under then drop the top finger. It helps me draw the weight easier and keeps my fingers stronger for lots more shots.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I am with extendereng. I find that I get a much cleaner release if I drop the third finger.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

I shot with index-finger over, middle and ring finger under for many years....last couple of years, have switched to dropping index finger off string as i approach full-draw and holding/anchoring with only middle and ring-finger below nock.....gives cleaner release, IMHO.....

If you look at the shooting technique of the top Pro compound finger-shooters in the country, about 1/2 of them anchor with only two fingers on string....many of the rest use only one (1) finger! :wink: 

What they are trying to do is duplicate shooting with a release-aid as much as possible....i.e, having the least amount of contact with the string to minimize torque or plucking.....

However, for 60 lbs. peak-weight and up, I think at least 2 fingers on the string is required (to be able to let-down, if necessary.....)


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*Release*

Three under then drop ring finger and split finger and drop the index at full draw. I like the split and drop the index except I pull the arrow the rest when drawing a lot of the time.2 under can't find a anchor except useing the string in the corner of my mouth I know useing string is not good.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use split finger for hunting and two under for competition.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*technique*

I really don't drop the index finger as so much I take the pressure off it. I then anchor the string in the corner of my mouth and touch my nose to the string. It seems then that my thumb kind of curls under my jaw but I don't really lock it in there. 

I then relax the back of my hand and pull with back tension until the release(fingers) goes off. I do not let the string roll off though. I hope this makes sense to you.:wink:


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have shot with two under for quite awhile and have had excellent luck with it. But I also spend a fair bit of time in the basement during the winter shooting blank bale to perfect my form.


----------



## fingers1 (Nov 29, 2003)

I draw with three and drop to one (middle finger), shooting 62# with a clicker.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

draw with 3 , usually the elbow is a little high , lower the elbow to where the 2 top fingers ( split ) feel like they have even tension , when this is achieved my bottom finger is forward of the string and I then drop it the rest of the way out of the way , increase the pull with my shoulder muscles and relax the fingers thru release ........ dont know if that is the right way , but its the way I do it


----------



## ksm23 (Jun 1, 2002)

i did try 1 over and 1 under for two years for a clean release, but 45# was a little bit too much for my age. so back to 1 over and 2 under with the crowd.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I shoot field archery which means distances from 20 feet to 80 yards. To cover that range I face walk (multiple anchor points) and for the closest distances I shoot three under with a very high anchor (ring finger in the corner of the mouth). At 30 yards I switch to split finger with the same anchor.

For practice I shoot blank bale several times a week. Usually about 5 yards or meters, from all four of my anchor points and holds. I concentrate on back tension, bow shoulder down, follow through of the drawing hand and keeping the bow hand up and open.

Perhaps I should mention, the above is all Barebow Recurve.

Dave


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I draw with three and drop the ring finger off I find that this makes the forces on the string more even than with two under. As a result my nocking point went from 1/8 inch up to zero.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Release method*

I draw with 3 and then drop the bottom finger... find I get a better and smother release.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Split fingers for me.

I have always shot like this also the class I shoot says I have too.


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

I kept getting beat by people shooting 1 finger. I changed and guess what it works better. Draw with three drop two and anchor. Duplicates a release as close as possible. Gary Rigny , Ryan Leonard and the Gozas made a believer out of me. When in Rome steal their ways !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Me*

I draw traditioanlly, and drop the top finger. I have tried a single finger, and it can be very tough.

Arrow


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I shoot with one above and two below. Letting the bottom finger almost slide off the string at full draw, anchoring with thumb locked under jaw, with string touching tip of nose.

Robert


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I shot 1 over/2 under for many years, then switched to 3 under for awhile, then switched to 2 under using index and middle finger. I drew with all 3, then pulled the ring finger out at full draw. I shot some good scores this way. 2 under just gave me a cleaner release, less finger pinch, and a good feel.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Tried a two finger loose on my target recurve last night, much cleaner loose.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Which finger did you drop Jerry???


----------



## susitnaak (Jan 3, 2004)

I draw with all three and drop top out releasing off the bottem two. If you look at your hand or least mine , the ring and middle finger crease are more even or line up . This works for me, But thats half the fun isn"t it! trying different things.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Split*

Split 3. One up, Two down. Forever.

I have tried them all but seemed like dropping any finger added too much tension on the other fingers remaining on the string. The under the arrow 2 finger seems to cause the bow to make alot more noise and harder to aim and release smoothly. Most of the 2 under guys I know are barebow shooters. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Deer Down*

Whatever way is up to you as long as the results is "brown is down!"


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Limey said:


> Which finger did you drop Jerry???


Bottom one ,same as the compound.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Two fingers under, anchored under my chin has been working fine for me with target and field.

When hunting, I use a barebow recurve and choose to shoot splits with index finger in the corner of my mouth.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I shoot 2 under, but if you look at me shooting, you would say 3 under (the ring finger is just resting in the tab).


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Over here in the UK NFAS we have to shoot split finger, that's why i like a longer bow.


----------



## PIC2 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been shooting since 86', and have never fired a bow with anything but my fingers. To each his own, but having a "trigger" just takes away for me the idea of shooting a >Bow...and...Arrow< . Where the trigger fits in between the two, I don't know, but again, to each their own. Nice to know there are a few of you guys out there that probably feel the same. 
I've always drawn with 3, one over, two under, anchored to the corner of my mouth with my middle finger and drop my ring finger just before I reach my anchor. Always seemed to balance tiller and the force on the string, and lessen finger pinch to have one over and one under upon release. I don't know what you guys are pulling for draw weight to be able to shoot with one finger, but that I would like to see.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*fingers*

I am on the verge of a switch. I have shoot 1 over 2 under for 20 yrs then droped the ring finger in 04 bow would tune some shafts i thought were light side. then went to 2 under(middle and ring) last yr felt good but still having trouble with anchor point being consistent. also had to go to stiffer arrow for good tune. Now playing with going back to 1 over and 1 under. I personally think percision anchor and which ever fingers give give you best release of string is what counts. the one finger thiing i guess just cant get comfortable with it. tried lots of blank bale. with every thing.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

One over, two under. I used to drop the ring finger until somebody took issue with it at a shoot and broke out the rule book which says

An archer must draw and anchor the bowstring with the index finger touching the nock throughout the draw and release of the arrow. When the index finger is placed above the nock the middle finger is placed below the nock, the third finger, if used, must touch the middle finger; or the index finger must touch the bottom of the nock with the middle finger touching the index finger, and the third finger, if used, touching the middle finger. Finger position may not be changed during competition. 

So if you're going to shoot (drop a finger) remember the index must be in contact with the knock throughout the draw and release. and the ring finger most populary dropped must be in contact with the middle finger (which isn't easy to do) 

In any case my scorecard got pulled because I didn't have contact between my middle and ring finger. The person that called me on it was 38 points behind me one round from the end of the shoot. They took the trophy home, I went home and taught myself to shoot 3 fingers on again. I came back the following year I took 2nd place and beat the whiner by 47 points.


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*rules*

If i read your post right. "if you use the ring finger it must touch teh middle finger." to me it does not say youhave to use the ring finger. so just don't use it on the draw and drop it. pull with just the 2.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes we had a pretty heated discussion that day. I was dropping the third finger after drawing. The "they" committee pointed to the "if used" wording and declared that since I used it to draw, it was being used and needed to contact the middle finger, which it wasn't. They also pointed to the clause about changing of finger position during competition, which technically dropping a finger is a change in position. To this day I can't draw my 60# bow with 2 fingers and I can't make my ring finger touch my middle if I drop the finger. 

It was a bad experience all around that day. The rules don't talk about dropping fingers they just talk about "if used" my argument is if used for what to draw? or to shoot? It is legal to draw with all four fingers and drop the pinky, so I don’t see the difference.

I may have been robbed that day. All I can tell you, is if you’re shooting competitively and you are dropping a finger you might want to check it out with the officials before the shoot.


----------

